
The dead zone of slick - pierrefar
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/08/the-dead-zone-o.html
======
bluishgreen
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_Valley>

------
ericb
It's something like the uncanny valley...

------
stcredzero
One of the best sethgodin posts. I think this particularly applies to
programming languages! I think Smalltalk got stuck in this valley. Python is
still in "real" territory. Ruby might be in danger of geting caught in the
valley, however.

